# Tomatoes!



## Skittle68 (Sep 28, 2012)

What are some of your favorite recipes using tomatoes?  My neighbor gave me a bag full of home grown tomatoes, so I made tomato basil soup, and gave him a container full. He liked it so much, he left another bag of tomatoes on my porch!!! What am I going to do with all these tomatoes??


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2012)

Tomato sauces, 
Bruschetta topping
Soup
Caprese Salad
Sliced on a plate with balsamic vinegar, S & P


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 28, 2012)

Pico de Gallo !!

Just be sure to seed the tomatoes to cut down on the liquid.  It's my very favorite way to use my home grown tomatoes.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 28, 2012)

Tomato juice
salsa


----------



## msmofet (Sep 28, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Pico de Gallo !!
> 
> Just be sure to seed the tomatoes to cut down on the liquid. It's my very favorite way to use my home grown tomatoes.


 Recipe please YUM


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 28, 2012)

MsM, I just kinda wing it as I make it so often this time of year.  Basics are seeded chopped tomatoes, diced red or white onion, chopped jalapeno (seeded and deviened) cilantro (optional),  lots of grated fresh garlic, cumin, S&P, and fresh lime juice. 
Sometimes for dinner I'll add some small cooked shrimp and with a pile of corn chips it makes a meal.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2012)

My dad's I'll cook tonight, he would make this then retire to an armchair to wait for the rest of the food to be ready.
Cut tomatoes in half and prick cut surface with a fork. Drizzle with dry or sweet sherry over the entire cut surface. Then sprinkle with salt,pepper and dry marjoram; top with a piece of bacon.Broil 5-7 min.When bacon is crisp and done, top with mayo,sprinkle with fresh grated parm brown under the broiler.He had no measurments but I just add what I think we will enjoy. You can roast tomatoes then use them as a side with meat,a topping for pasta or rice,or even blend them into salad dressing.Cut plum tomatoes in half, use cherry or grape tomatoes whole.Put them in a roasting pan with a few cloves of garlic that you've peeled and mix with a few TAB of evoo. Sprinkle with salt and roast at 400 for 20 min. Stir then retur to oven for 20 min. moreadd a Tab. ofwater if they go dry,,The tomatoes will collapse, brown a bit and start to carmelize. Enjoy.
kades


----------



## Skittle68 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pico is a good idea- bf will like that. And I love bruschetta. Does anyone have a TNT bruschetta recipe? I've eaten it plenty of times, but never made it


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

I like to dehydrate the tomatoes--love tomato chips.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2012)

When I had a lot of tomatoes I made http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628, I canned tomatoes and I made tomato preserves.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Pico is a good idea- bf will like that. And I love bruschetta. Does anyone have a TNT bruschetta recipe? I've eaten it plenty of times, but never made it


We have this often and it never get's old. You will need16-18 slices of sourdough baguette, toast lightly on both sides then rub with lots of sliced garlic and brush one side with evoo. Mix about 1/4 cup of evoo with red wine vinegar oh about 2 Tab. and then add more garlic chopped fine to the evoo and vinegar, lets say 2 cloves finely chopped seed and dice 3-5 roma tomatoes, about 1/4 cup finely chopped red onion or a nice sweet onion pit and chop 10-12 kalamata olives and then finely chop 12-16 large basil leaves.Let the garlic and oil sit together at least an hour. Add the vinegar some salt and fresh ground pepper whisk til well blended Add tomato,onion,olives basil and toss with the evoo and vinegar toss now and then to marry the flavors. To serve top your bruschetta with 2 tab. of the tomatoe mix. I sometimes add some small diced avocado that I've sprinkled with lime to the tomatoe mixture. YUM  If you like pesto, you could coat your toasts with the garlic and evoo then top wit pesto,pine nuts you've toasted or even toasted shopped walnuts. 
kades


----------



## merstar (Sep 28, 2012)

These are both delicious!

ROASTED TOMATOES WITH GARLIC AND GORGONZOLA (and/or Parmesan):
Hello 2009: Roasted Tomatoes with Garlic and Gorgonzola « Je Mange la Ville

BLUE CHEESE BROILED TOMATOES
Blue Cheese Broiled Tomatoes Recipe - Food.com - 43913


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2012)

I like to make stewed tomatoes once in the fall each year.

Peel some tomatoes and cut into 6ths put into a pan with some celery seed, sugar, salt, pepper, ground cloves and a good knob of butter.  Cover and simmer until the tomatoes are soft, about 10 or 15 minutes.

You can also make an Italian style with peppers, onion, celery, basil, garlic,salt, pepper and olive oil.

Nice as a side with Mac & Cheese!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 28, 2012)

You can Freeze tomato sauce.  I use quart size freezer bags, my most minimum size, and when it comes time to make a recipe, pull out however many quarts you need.   I have frozen whole/ raw tomatoes,  but they take up too much real estate in the freezer.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

I freeze sauce in 16 oz yogurt tubs. When frozen, I pop them out of the "mold" and store in zip lock bags. I do the same with spaghetti sauce. You can core and seed them, put them on a cookie sheet (I put parchment on the sheet), freeze them, and then use them later (I cut in 1/2 horizontally and remove the seeds with my grapefruit knife). I don't remove the skins before I freeze them because I usually roast them before making sauce and the skins pluck off nicely when you do that. I put the tomatoes in a ziplock bag once they are frozen. The other thing you can do is half the tomatoes (vertically), remove the seeds, pack into a squarish container, freezer. Once frozen, pop out and wrap in 2 layers of freezer wrap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2012)

Tomato and Onion Quiche!


----------



## chopper (Sep 29, 2012)

Fresh salsa!


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 29, 2012)

These are good Italian Oven-dried Tomatoes In Olive Oil Recipe - Food.com - 68023

I also make a basic tomato sauce using onions, garlic and herbs to freeze, it is always handy to have as a base for lots of other sauces like puttanesca or patatas bravas.    

Can't imagine cooking without tomatoes.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I made a good side dish last night with my home grown tomatoes.  I cooked up some chopped onion and celery in butter, but next time I'll use chopped bacon.  Then I added my seeded and chopped fresh tomatoes with some fresh chopped basil and cooked it all for a bit before dividing it into two individual casseroles.  I mixed some melted butter with a good amount of Panko bread crumbs, along with some grated cheese to pile on top of the little casseroles and broiled them till golden brown.  
I'll definitely do this again!


----------



## GLC (Sep 29, 2012)

Can't help you. The solution does not appear in my family history. In North Texas, not too many years after the Civil War, my great-grandfather was traveling into town in his buggy when he encountered a neighbor with a wagon load of bright red fruit. Having come to Texas from Kentucky in the "old states," he hadn't seen good red apples in a long time and missed them greatly. On the spot, he bought the entire wagon load and instructed his neighbor to take them to his home where his wife would know what to do with them. And he traveled on into town for business. 

Now, his trips into town were never speedy. His eyesight had deteriorated badly, and he could make out only shapes and colors. But his horse knew the way to town and the way home and got him back before dark. His wife was waiting in the yard. He could see that much. He called to her to ask if his neighbor had made the delivery. "Yes," she said. "He did. And what, you old fool, am I going to do with a wagon load of tomatoes?"  There's is no oral record of here finding a solution.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 29, 2012)

What a cute story, and you told it so well GLC!  One of the many reasons I love DC.
Thank you!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 29, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> What a cute story, and you told it so well GLC!  One of the many reasons I love DC.
> Thank you!


What she said.


----------

